# New here - Logging my DNP run 2-3 weeks



## DivineFlame (May 4, 2018)

So, firstly, hello you juicy ****ers!

I am/was an obese fat guy. Fat by you guys standards and almost normal by most everyone elses. At my heaviest I was 380lbs at 6'2, no exercise and had a bit of a bacon addiction. Over the last 18 months I've cut down to 230 with 3 1 month diet breaks, Studies I read showed that your metabolism does slow over long periods of dieting and it ****ed me mentally, so I had a few breaks(never gained I track everything). My main goal is just to get down to 190 and not be at risk of obesity related illnesses, but the dieting is getting to me. So I'm finally caving and trying dnp. I've read on it for over 6 months, loved all the logs, which is why I'm doing 1. Hoping to lose 10lbs or so over 3 weeks, if I can. we'll see.

*diet/training*

1200-1600 kcals a day(my tdee is calculated at about 2800, by me over my month off dieting). 2 or 3 meals a day, usually broccoli and chicken or sometimes i get kinky and do cauliflower with cod or tofu. 500kcals per meal, weighed. If I do 2 meals, I'll have a green smoothie and a protein shake and/or cucumber with a low cal vinaigrette(entire bottle is like 50 kcals)
Typically getting 150 protein and then don't count fat/carbs, just kcals and prot.

Over the last 18 months I've been going to the gym semi-regularly. 2 or 3 days a week, for most weeks(sometimes work drains me), following a beginner program. I've made progress despite the massive cut. I'm not a gym bro, I just wanted to lessen the chances of loose skin and I honestly think its worked.

*DNP dosage/first 2 days*

Gonna aim for 2-3 weeks at 200mg a day. Will stop if the sides get to much, won't ever go above 250, no matter how tempted I get. I'm a pussy, but I intend to be an alive pussy.

Day 1: I took 100mg just to check for reactions. Slight warmth in in stomach, very minor. Best sleep I've had in months, a solid 10 hours with no interruptions(harsh diet results in lots of water and waking to piss and yet nothing here). very odd.

Day 2(today): 200mg - I had it with spicy chicken, probably not smart, don't feel anything. takes a few days to build up so we'll see. Feel good, focused and excited.

These may help based on what I've read and as such I will take them throughout and a few days after.

*Extras to lessen risks of DNP*

water
vitc c 1000mg
vit e 400mg
omega 3 1200mg
multi vitamin
NAC 750mg
taurine 3g 
electrolyte tab (calcium, magnesium, zinc)
even more water
caffeine
benadryl(for rash)

Will update most days. I believe dnp can be very safe and I'm honestly shocked it hasn't been looked at for the obesity epidemic.(a chambered cap with anti-oxidants would be a good start imo).

Currently weight 230.2
Will only weight myself a week or so after stopping dnp. don't want to get tricked by water.


----------



## dk8594 (May 4, 2018)

Never used DNP, but looking forward to hearing about your progress.  Sounds like you've made a lot of progress thus far and have a solid goal to shoot for.


----------



## Spongy (May 4, 2018)

Welcome to the board.  great progress so far!  1200 kcal seems really low if your tdee is 2800 but you can't argue with results!


----------



## Hurt (May 4, 2018)

Welcome to UGBB. Look forward to watching your progress.


----------



## stonetag (May 4, 2018)

Welcome to the UG.


----------



## automatondan (May 4, 2018)

Welcome to the board. Good luck on your run, be safe and post up if anything seems weird/scary...

After the dnp run is over, I would increase your protein to 200+ grams per day. You can still keep your cals lower, but increase the protein. The difference I notice between 150 and 200+ grams in building muscle and burning fat is quite significant IMO/experience.


----------



## DivineFlame (May 5, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Never used DNP, but looking forward to hearing about your progress. Sounds like you've made a lot of progress thus far and have a solid goal to shoot for.



Thanks! So far everything is pretty normal, but it usually takes 5 days to saturate based on what most people report.



Spongy said:


> Welcome to the board. great progress so far! 1200 kcal seems really low if your tdee is 2800 but you can't argue with results!



I imagine my metabolism is suppressed a bit due to the length of dieting, it is a real thing, but the suppression should be mild, maybe only 2-300kcal worth and it returns after a few weeks of maintenance. So 1200 might seem low, but it keeps me on track for 2lb+ a week loss, which I usually hit. That and its hard to eat more when you stuff yourself with broccoli.



Hurt said:


> Welcome to UGBB. Look forward to watching your progress.



thanks, man! 



stonetag said:


> Welcome to the UG.



Thanks!



automatondan said:


> Welcome to the board. Good luck on your run, be safe and post up if anything seems weird/scary...
> 
> After the dnp run is over, I would increase your protein to 200+ grams per day. You can still keep your cals lower, but increase the protein. The difference I notice between 150 and 200+ grams in building muscle and burning fat is quite significant IMO/experience.



I'll post if anything weird happens, but so far its just what I expect. Slight warmth in face after consumption, tiny bit of heat in body. 

I will try, I was mainly going off the recommended amount that I recall reading in a few places, .8g of prot per 1lb of LBM. Figured 150 was close. Although I probably should take more while dieting, but at the same time I don't have much muscle and my main focus is losing weight. I barely bench 230lbs as a 1rm. usually 160-190lbs for reps.
Downside to more protein is less vegetables and I find they really blunt my hunger. I could always try broccoli chopped with some salt and 3 scoops of protein. 400kcal and 70g of prot. have that 3 times a day and kill my enemies with my super farts.

*
DAY 3

*Slight flushed/warmth in face for 45 mins after taking 200, no other sides. Piss still clear, no headaches, gym was a bit harder, which I imagine is due to lack of glycogen. Shits still solid, semen not yellow yet. No sweating or messed up sleep. If it stays this way I'll be very happy.


----------



## Viduus (May 5, 2018)

DivineFlame said:


> Slight flushed/warmth in face for 45 mins after taking 200, no other sides. Piss still clear, no headaches, gym was a bit harder, which I imagine is due to lack of glycogen. Shits still solid, semen not yellow yet. No sweating or messed up sleep. If it stays this way I'll be very happy.



I know I’ve been on UG to much when I understand the relevance of each line in your statement lol. Good luck on your run!


----------



## automatondan (May 5, 2018)

DivineFlame said:


> Thanks! So far everything is pretty normal, but it usually takes 5 days to saturate based on what most people report.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Benching 230 is not a lack of muscle my friend, especially if you are not focused on strength training and growth. 

The thought process behind increasing protein is that the extra protein will increase your LBM which in turn will burn fat more efficiently... More muscle = burns more fat. The increase in protein (especially in such an extreme cut) can also help preserve the muscle you do have instead of losing weight by way of muscle loss... You dont want to lose muscle too, do you?

As far as adding protein powder to your veggies 3x per day, I would say skip that. Get your protein from cholesterol based animal proteins, not suppliments. Suppliments are only there when you literally CANT get your needs met with your food intake. Adding one shake per day would be fine, but only in moderation, not a mainstay.


----------



## Chillinlow (May 5, 2018)

Welcome to UG, seems like you have your plan and goals laid out pretty good, with huge progress so far interested to see what the DNP will do.


----------



## HH (May 5, 2018)

You should look into getting a digital thermometer and have it on you throughout your cycle. This does two things: 1 if you get hotter than you think you should be-you can just test your temperature. 2: It can save your life before god forbid shit hits the fan. Be safe.


----------



## DivineFlame (May 7, 2018)

DAY 4: Slight increase in heat, went for a walk outside were its fairly warm and had a few beads of sweat on forehead. No other sides. Still smashing back water.

DAY 5: ****. Bad side. Slight tingling in my left lower calf and part of my foot. Like very slight pins & needles. Now, this might not be PN, could be water build up, electrolyte imbalance or something else, but PN was the 1 scary side effect I was worried about. Had it for a few hours, then it passed. Might be my time to tap out. Kinda sucks that I had basically no sides and then this. Might try again in a month or so at just 100 and see if it happens again, but looks like my body wants to keep dieting the long and hard way.


----------

